# Falcão Peregrino?



## actioman (6 Ago 2015 às 13:06)

Boas! 

Alguém mais entendido que eu me sabe dizer que ave é esta?












Hoje enquanto observava as virgas que por aqui se formaram vi passar este belo exemplar a uma velocidade que por vezes era incrível!

Será um falcão peregrino ou outra ave de rapina!?

Obrigado


----------



## Garcia (6 Ago 2015 às 14:02)

boas..
deixo a colagem da resposta do meu primo que é entendido na matéria.. 

_"Águia calçada 
( hieraaetus pennatus) 
Boa foto!"_


----------



## actioman (8 Ago 2015 às 00:16)

Garcia disse:


> boas..
> deixo a colagem da resposta do meu primo que é entendido na matéria..
> 
> _"Águia calçada
> ...




Muito obrigado! 

Desconhecia por completo a existência desta ave!


----------

